# F1 is a complete joke.



## Ed Seeley (7 Sep 2008)

And anyone who knows me knows how much I love F1 but this run of Ferrari bias, and I can't think of any other way to explain the recent (and not so recent) stewards decisions, is completely ruining the sport.

I watched a great race today where a brilliant driver messed up his race in the first few laps, looked down and out as a guy who's been up against it most of the season finally comes good again, only for the weather to change and 5 or so great laps with rough, toe-to-toe action resulted in one winner and another in the wall. Only for the stewards to mess it all up with a frankly absurd decision. What exactly did the 'advantage' Hamilton get him? Raikkonen had overtaken him again before he crashed off and Raikkonen had also ran into the back of him. Massa was never going to catch him and you can't argue he might if Hamilton hadn't cut that corner as I know plenty of other people cut corners over those last few laps and because they weren't directly battling with someone they get no penalty.

The whole sport's completely being ruined by this idiocy.

Rant over!     (for now....)


----------



## JamesM (7 Sep 2008)

I wont get in to detail too much here, but I agree in part with the FIA's decision. Lewis did gain an unfair advantage by cutting the chicane, but the penatly was a bit harsh. 10-place grid penalty would have been far more suitable.

While I respect Lewis as a driver, he is the most arrogant and undeserving driver since Schumacher, perhaps even bigger so, especially after last years Monaco and Hungary fiascos caused by his spoilt little bitching to the press and FIA. Someone is going to shut him up one day, just like JVi shut Montoya up early in his career. When his attitude changes, he'll get the support he deserves, until then he'll get boo'd everytime, just like today.

btw, check out pitboard.co.uk - the home of real F1 fans


----------



## altaaffe (7 Sep 2008)

Have to admit, I'm starting to think the F in FIA stands for Ferrari.  Seems a McLaren driver just has to look the wrong way to get a penalty and that has happened for years.  Ferrari seem able to run illegal brake systems, barge boards bits falling off the car, driving dangerously in the pits and get nothing but a slap on the hand.  I had stopped watching F1 due to the Ferrari handouts, it was only Hamilton that dragged me back, but if I were Ron Dennis I think I'd be looking at retirement again.


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Sep 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> I wont get in to detail too much here, but I agree in part with the FIA's decision. Lewis did gain an unfair advantage by cutting the chicane, but the penatly was a bit harsh. 10-place grid penalty would have been far more suitable.
> 
> While I respect Lewis as a driver, he is the most arrogant and undeserving driver since Schumacher, perhaps even bigger so, especially after last years Monaco and Hungary fiascos caused by his spoilt little bitching to the press and FIA. Someone is going to shut him up one day, just like JVi shut Montoya up early in his career. When his attitude changes, he'll get the support he deserves, until then he'll get boo'd everytime, just like today.
> 
> btw, check out pitboard.co.uk - the home of real F1 fans



Why is it that people in this country hate confident, winning Britains?  I can't understand the fact that Murray and Hamilton (among others) are hated so much by our country.  We only seem to like losers like Button and Henman.  Thank goodness our football team are rubbish and the Olympics don't come around too often or I sure they'd be on the hated list too.
When did he get booed?  I didn't hear that.

I've been to pitboard.com before and have to say that I couldn't agree with it being the home of any real fans.  Looked like a good place for some Hamilton bashing.  The fans at Silverstone this year certainly wouldn't have agreed with the prevalent view in the threads I looked at there.


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Sep 2008)

People often mistake confidence for arrogance.  You have to be confident to be good at any sport and why not.  Lewis has proved how fast he is.  Take the Top Gear "stars in a reasonably priced car" where he went round whilst joking, laughing etc and smashed the other F1s times into history.

I like Lewis Hamilton and I like most "british" sportsman wether they are winners or not.  As long as they do their best.

I have no time for Murray because 2 years ago he was scottish through and through and said he always wanted Englands opponents to win.  Now that the lure of sponsorship means that he can get paid more if the English like him he has suddenly become "british" and now will no doubt get huge support at wimbledon and bolster his wallet.

Ferrari have got away with it for years and will continue to because they are the "jewel" in the crown of F1.  The Ferrari name brings more fans into the stadiums than any of the other manufacturers and F1 will always seek to make sure they are up there.  Hopefully Lewis can still win the championship and put Ferrari back down to the middle grid level that they were in 10+ years ago.

AC


----------



## mick b (8 Sep 2008)

Well I'm English and I'm happy to support Lewis  

Yes Lewis did go over the corner (to avoid 'R' leaning on him), he allowed 'R' to re-overtake (advantage gone), then overtook him on the opposite side, so how's that an advantage?

Even if, you agree, 'R' was still getting up-to-pace, when 'L' passed him, then the advantage was lost, when 'R' lost the plot and binned-it!

Equally, The time penalty, should have been added 'during the race' to give 'L' the chance to push and try and open up a 25 sec+ gap over Massa.

I have to agree, it STINKS, with race stewards waiting to see, how much penalty (assuming they were correct in issuing a penalty??????) they needed to apply, post-race to demote 'L' and more importantly give Farrari a chance!

Just IMO, Cheers,  Mick B


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Sep 2008)

I stopped watching this crap about 6 years ago when it went from Formula 1 to Ferrari nÂº1!!


----------



## JamesC (8 Sep 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I stopped watching this crap about 6 years ago when it went from Formula 1 to Ferrari nÂº1!!


Ditto.

Used to love F1 and never missed a race. Now it's very rare that I do actually watch one. Far too boring and political for me.

MotoGP for me now.

James


----------



## mick b (8 Sep 2008)

JamesC said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you are talking!!!  Proper racing! but on which tyres!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (8 Sep 2008)

absolultely, a joke indeed.... Lewis did everything he should have to prove he had no advantage at the time and yet he still gets a 25 second penalty???? what the hell is that about.. how can they justify a whole 25 seconds.. telemetry showed Hamilton traveling 6kph slower than Kimi, surely thats enough of a sacrifice.

Rubbish.


----------

